# The Sermons of Benjamin Morgan Palmer?



## RamistThomist (Aug 20, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with these sermons? Are they of the same caliber as found in his biography? Can they be found online?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 20, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Is anyone familiar with these sermons? Are they of the same caliber as found in his biography? Can they be found online?


Can you give a little more information? Do you have publication date etc.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the reprint (Sprinkle, I believe). One fat volume, was originally two, if I recall.

I think he's a wonderful preacher. I also believe Morecraft wrote the intro, where he adulates Palmer, the preacher.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 21, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I have the reprint (Sprinkle, I believe). One fat volume, was originally two, if I recall.
> 
> I think he's a wonderful preacher. I also believe Morecraft wrote the intro, where he adulates Palmer, the preacher.



Is it sort of a light brown volume? That's the one I had in mind.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's one I found at Still Waters: http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualNLs/publwors.htm, on a Google search


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 21, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > I have the reprint (Sprinkle, I believe). One fat volume, was originally two, if I recall.
> ...



Yes.


----------

